# This is how you kill surge video...



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Killer track in the background so crank up the stereo for this one. Something crazy happens at the end that I can't believe I caught on screen recorder!

iCloud:
https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B12532ODWCfzSv

Youtube:


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

Cool song but what message are you trying to convey? That it goes away?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Jacktheripx (Apr 24, 2019)

????


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

What is crazy about this ?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I thought it was just me not getting it


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

The surge disappears over the airport and leaves a void like this. Anyway I thought it seemed very dramatic.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It just shows what we've known all along, they manipulate surge.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It just shows what we've known all along, they manipulate surge.


So why did they let me tag that $7.50? Why didn't they at least drop it to $5 or $4 right as I was approaching the surge center?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> The surge disappears over the airport and leaves a void like this. Anyway I thought it seemed very dramatic.
> 
> View attachment 340124


They geofence the airports here. Nothing new.

As @Jo3030 would say "more scams".


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Ok but why would they let me escape with $7.50 like a clean bandit?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Ok but why would they let me escape with $7.50 like a clean bandit?


If I had a clue as to what went on in their minds I would be rich. It's possible they had 10 caqrs coming in just outside the surge zone and that was enough for them, I could make things up but I have no clue. You got to keep it becuase of sticky surge, you got there in time, their rules, once in a while you get lucky. Plus, with all that, you don't know what they were charging pax at the airport.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Some areas surge independantly from others. I already told you this in another thread.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> The surge disappears over the airport and leaves a void like this. Anyway I thought it seemed very dramatic.
> 
> View attachment 340124


That surge over at the airport looks like a
"Turd"
Ps your screenshot looks like you had a $7.25 sticky



Ian Richard Markham said:


> Ok but why would they let me escape with $7.50 like a clean bandit?


you are lucky you didnt leave with a
"Dirty Sanchez"....


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I am very lucky that I didn’t end up with nothing more than a Dirty Danchez, or a Cherry Danish for that matter. Surges usually disappear right out from underneath me. I think I out hustled the algorithm.


----------

